# Beratung 27 Zoll 120 Hz Monitor



## Phexus (13. Dezember 2012)

Schönen guten Abend,
da mir hier im Bereich Computerberatung sehr gut weitergeholfen wurde, dachte ich mir ich probiere es auch mal bei meinem zukünftigen Monitor.

Ich suche einen neuen 27 Zoll Monitor der 120 Hz kann. Wichtig ist mir das er mit DVI (dual ) angesteuert wird und falls er 3D kann (was kein muss ist) auch mit ATI Karten einwandfrei funktioniert.

Ich hatte mir schon mehrere Monitore angeschaut.

Diesen Monitor wollte ich eigentlich haben, ist aber leider nicht mehr zu bekommen. Nur noch die T-Versionen die nicht in Frage kommen.
 Samsung S27a950D

Diese beiden Modelle sind recht interessant, aber ich besitze eine 7970 Karte und es soll angeblich Probleme mit ATI und 3D geben ?
 ASUS VG278H
 ASUS VG278HE

Zum Schluss dachte ich noch an diesen hier, aber da stört mich glaube ich der Lüfter im Fuß.
 Samsung S27a750D

Ich wäre für Hilfe und neue Denkanstöße echt dankbar.

Gruß
Phexus


----------



## Erok (13. Dezember 2012)

Also ich besitze den Asus VG278H und es ist ein richtig toller Monitor.

Im 3 D Modus ist er auch überzeugend,  da er Lightboost an Bord  an, und somit das Bild aufhellt und nicht so dunkel wird wie auf anderen Monitoren.

Jedoch funktioniert das Nvidia 3 D Vision nur mit Nvidia Grafikkarten so wie ich weiss. Somit wäre es für Dich also eher sinnlos 500 Euro auszugeben für diesen Monitor.

Für die ATI Karten benötigt man einen Monitor mit Tridef für 3 D wo dann der Samsung eher die Wahl wäre, wozu ich aber rein garnichts sagen kann, da selbst nie getestet.

Greetz Erok


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2012)

Wenn 3D kein Schwerpunkt für dich ist, dann würde ich ganz klar zum Asus VG278HE greifen. Er bietet 144Hz, gute Farben und ist ein sehr guter Gaming-Monitor.


----------



## noctis_61 (13. Dezember 2012)

Was ist mit dem DELL S2740L 

27" (68,58cm) Dell b3 Business S2740L schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI

Ist ein Super Monitor mit IPS Technik Panel habe den selber hier stehen bin vollstens zufrieden damit 
aber für 3D zocken ist es nicht geeignet auf Grund der relativ niedrigen Bildwiederholungsratenwert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2012)

noctis_61 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem DELL S2740L


 
Der kann nur 60Hz wenn ich mich recht entsinne?


----------



## noctis_61 (13. Dezember 2012)

Ja 50Hz oder 60Hz

aber wie geschrieben nicht für 3D geeignet


----------



## loller7 (13. Dezember 2012)

Man lese den Thread-Titel...


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der kann nur 60Hz wenn ich mich recht entsinne?


 Jep! IPS und 120 oder 144Hz gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## noctis_61 (14. Dezember 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Man lese den Thread-Titel...


 
Hey.. neben den Thread Titel ist es vielleicht wichtig was der User schreibt!
 Meinst du nicht Osterhäschen?

Wenn du es nicht schaffst die Textzeilen dort rauszu lesen helfe ich dir gerne.

"Wichtig ist mir das er mit DVI (dual ) angesteuert wird und falls er 3D kann (was kein muss ist) auch mit ATI Karten einwandfrei funktioniert."

Na..? besser? 

Schau jetzt nochmal hier

"Ich wäre für Hilfe und neue Denkanstöße echt dankbar." 

Meins war dann wohl ein Denkanstoss.

Also bevor du was schreibst lies dir  in Zukunft auch den Text durch und nicht nur den Thread Titel,
dann ersparst du mir die Aufregung und Danke!

@<<Painkiller>> Ja das ist mir bewusst, Schade eigentlich wäre echt eine Super Kombination!

MFG


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2012)

Klar war das ein Denkanstoß, aber scheinbar hat der TE schon eine gewisse Vorstellung von dem Monitor. Zumindest scheint es so:
Siehe Threadtitel + Ich suche einen neuen 27 Zoll Monitor der 120 Hz kann. (Zeile 3)

Damit liegt meiner Meinung nach der Schwerpunkt auf Gaming. 



> "Wichtig ist mir das er mit DVI (dual ) angesteuert wird und falls er 3D  kann (was kein muss ist) auch mit ATI Karten einwandfrei funktioniert."


3D ist eine Sache für sich. Es gibt aktives und passives 3D. Für aktives ist nun mal ein 120Hz-Monitor die Voraussetzung. Wenn also 3D kein muss ist, aber ein Monitor mit 120/144Hz gewünscht ist, dann ist der Asus VG278HE da eine gute Wahl. 



> @ Ja das ist mir bewusst, Schade eigentlich wäre echt eine Super Kombination!


Definitiv! Aber scheinbar hakt es noch irgendwo an der Technik. -.-

Der TE hat das alles etwas ungünstig formuliert. Trotzdem ist es kein Grund sich in die Haare zu bekommen.


----------



## loller7 (14. Dezember 2012)

Noctis das sollte nicht böse rüberkommen... mein Bärchen (: 
Ich habe das nur so verstanden, dass der TE kein 3D brauch aber dennoch an den 120Hz interessiert ist, da mehr Hz ja nicht nur 3D ermöglichen sondern auch einen deutlich flüssigeren Bildlauf ermöglichen. 

Wollt auch nicht das du dich aufregst, sorry. Wollte nur verhindern, dass das hier in eine, für den TE, falsche Richtung läuft und du dir etwas Arbeit ersparen kannst. (Auch wenn es jetzt grad OT wird. Welch Ironie!)


----------



## noctis_61 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ja du hast Recht.

Also an den TE falls dir 3D nicht so wichtig ist welches in meinen Augen sowieso nicht ausgereit ist..
Dann für  ca. 300,- den DELL S2740L 
sehr schöne Farben dank IPS!

Oke ist in Ordnung 

Kam halt etwas angreifend rüber ist aber in Ordnung wenn du das nicht so meintest,
Ich entschuldige mich ebenfalls für meinen Text.

Habe dann warscheinlich etwas misverstanden.


----------



## Phexus (15. Dezember 2012)

Tut mir Leid das ich euch hier 2 Tage ohne ein Feedback von mir zurücklasse.
Bin zur Zeit gerade Arbeitmäßig etwas zu viel ausgelastet.

Dann probiere ich nochmal meine Aussage etwas klarer auszudrücken.
Ja es soll ein Gaming-Monitor werden.
IPS Technik hätte ich gern, aber in Verbindung mit 120 Hz geht es leider noch nicht.

120/144 Hz wäre schon schön. Ich habe selber den Unterschied zu 60 Hz noch nicht persönlich gesehen,
aber man soll es deutlich merken.
3D ist mir wirklich nicht wichtig.


Dann wird es wahrscheinlich der Asus VG278HE 
Wenn ihr euch einen neuen Gaming Monitor zulegen wolltet, würdet ihr 120/144 Hz oder IPS Technik bevorzugen ?


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


Phexus


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2012)

> Tut mir Leid das ich euch hier 2 Tage ohne ein Feedback von mir zurücklasse.
> Bin zur Zeit gerade Arbeitmäßig etwas zu viel ausgelastet.


Das macht doch nichts! Wir laufen schon nicht weg. 



> 120/144 Hz wäre schon schön. Ich habe selber den Unterschied zu 60 Hz noch nicht persönlich gesehen,


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bml1BELVfg



> Wenn ihr euch einen neuen Gaming Monitor zulegen wolltet, würdet ihr 120/144 Hz oder IPS Technik bevorzugen ?


Wenn der Schwerpunkt das Gaming ist, dann einen 120 bzw. 144Hz Monitor.


----------



## cflies (15. Dezember 2012)

Habe den Asus VG278HE auch seit 14 Tagen.
Wenn der erst einmal richtig eingestellt ist, ist er wirklich gut.
Das einzige was nervt, ist, dass er mit meinerGTX 570 nur bei eingestellten 110 Hz runtertaktet .
Da muss Nvidia unbedingt im Treiber nachbessern.
Das Problem betrifft aber wohl nur die GTX 400/500.
Ansonsten sage ich nur: Nie wieder 60 Hz oder einen kleineren Monitor!


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2012)

Hast du mal versucht, im Treiberpanel die Hz-Zahl manuell auf 144Hz anzuheben?


----------



## cflies (15. Dezember 2012)

Zuerst habe ich natürlich 144Hz ausgewählt.
Dann fiel mir aber auf,dass  nicht mehr runtergetaktet wurde.
Beim Vorgängermodell half eben von 120 auf 110Hz umzustellen.
Das sind dann aber nur 10 Hz Unterschied.
Die guten Messergebnisse des VG278HE kommen ja erst durch die 144 Hz zustande.
So wie es jetzt aussieht, muss ich  im Treiber je nach Anwendung die Hz umstellen, bis 2013 eine GTX 7.. die 570er ablöst.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht gibt es ja bald einen neuen Treiber, der das Problem löst.
Hast du mal einen älteren Treiber probiert ?


----------



## cflies (15. Dezember 2012)

Hoffe eigentlich auch auf einen neuen Treiber.
Das Problem ist denen sicher bekannt.
Die neuen Treiber bringen im Gegensatz zu alten natürlich mehr Performance in vielen Spielen, worauf ich nicht gerne verzichten möchte.
Vorübergehend kann ich mit 110 Hz leben, habe aber für 144 bezahlt und die möchte ich irgendwann auch mal optimal nutzen können.


----------

